# Canon EOS 700D oder Nikon D5200



## homer100 (10. September 2013)

Hallo PCGH-Mitglieder!

Ich habe mir kürzlich die* 700D* und die *D5200* im Fotogeschäft mal genauer angeschaut. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, welche ich nehmen soll.
Die Verkäuferin im Geschäft hat mir gesagt, dass die Canon etwas schneller ist u.a auch beim Filmen. 
       ==> Was meint Ihr dazu ?

Wie schaut's mit dem Zubehör aus? Wer hat mehr Auswahl? Nikon oder Canon? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

homer100


----------



## alexbirdie (10. September 2013)

Ich glaube, du bist da im falschen Forum mit deinen Fragen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. September 2013)

Was willst du denn Fotografieren? Worauf legst du wert?

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass im Anfängerbereich sich die Kamera alle nichts nehmen. Ob du jetzt also die Nikon oder die Canon nimmst kannst du selbst entscheiden, ohne nachteile zu haben.
Kannst sie dir ja nochmal angucken und dann entscheiden welche besser in der Hand liegt, welche das bessere Menü hat etc.


----------



## KonterSchock (10. September 2013)

Canon d700 

meine Meinung, auf die bin ich nämlich auch spitz.

hab mich vor kurzen mal mit ein Fotograf unterhalten, der meinte das Nikon auch gut sei aber Canon besser sei.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Canon d700
> 
> meine Meinung, auf die bin ich nämlich auch spitz.
> 
> hab mich vor kurzen mal mit ein Fotograf unterhalten, der meinte das Nikon auch gut sei aber Canon besser sei.


 
Weil ist so? Dann bitte mit Argumenten, wieso weshalb warum!


----------



## homer100 (10. September 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Was willst du denn Fotografieren? Worauf legst du wert?
> 
> Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass im Anfängerbereich sich die Kamera alle nichts nehmen. Ob du jetzt also die Nikon oder die Canon nimmst kannst du selbst entscheiden, ohne nachteile zu haben.
> Kannst sie dir ja nochmal angucken und dann entscheiden welche besser in der Hand liegt, welche das bessere Menü hat etc.


 
Ja richtig, ich bin Anfänger im DSLR-Bereich. In meinem Haushalt habe ich noch jemanden, der mit Nikon fotografiert. Daher tendiere ich eher zur Nikon, da ich dann auch mal ein Objektiv von ihm ausleihen kann.
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Mfg
homer100


----------



## nfsgame (10. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Canon d700
> 
> meine Meinung, auf die bin ich nämlich auch spitz.
> 
> hab mich vor kurzen mal mit ein Fotograf unterhalten, der meinte das Nikon auch gut sei aber Canon besser sei.


 

@TO: Und dann wenigstens das Namensschema draufhaben. Dann machst du wenigstens den Eindruck, als hättest du dich vorher mit der Materie beschäftigt  .

Im Grunde ist es schnurz welchen Body du nimmst. Mit beiden sind gute Bilder möglich - vorausgesetzt du beherrscht ihn (für die reine Bildqualität sind abseits von High-ISO eh ausschließlich die Linsen verantwortlich). Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Manchen gefällt das Bedienkonzept einer Canon besser, andere kommen mit der Menüführung und Tastenbelegung von Nikon besser klar. Für mich ist beispielsweise das Canon-Konzept von Anfang an intuitiver gewesen. Bei Nikon schaue ich manchmal immer noch doof wenn ich eine D300s oder so in der Hand habe  . Hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit eine dreistellige Canon und eine D5x00 mal einen Tag über von einem Freund/Bekannten/Familienmitglied auszuleihen und ausführlich spazieren zu tragen?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. September 2013)

homer100 schrieb:


> Ja richtig, ich bin Anfänger im DSLR-Bereich. In meinem Haushalt habe ich noch jemanden, der mit Nikon fotografiert. Daher tendiere ich eher zur Nikon, da ich dann auch mal ein Objektiv von ihm ausleihen kann.
> Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> 
> Mfg
> homer100


 
Na dann wäre es ja das naheliegenste wenn du auch eine Nikon holst. nfsgame hat es ganz gut gesagt. Technisch nehmen sich die nichts.


----------



## Schmidde (10. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit eine dreistellige Canon und eine D5x00 mal einen Tag über von einem Freund/Bekannten/Familienmitglied auszuleihen und ausführlich spazieren zu tragen?



Sollte in einem guten Fotogeschäft eigentlich auch kein Problem sein  
(Zumindest für ein-zwei Stunden)

Konnte ich bei meiner (D7100) auch, sogar mit Objektivwechsel zwischendurch.


----------



## der_yappi (10. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> hab mich vor kurzen mal mit ein Fotograf unterhalten, der meinte das Nikon auch gut sei aber Canon besser sei.


 
_Und ich mal mit nem Fotografen gesprochen, der meinte das Canon auch gut sei, aber Nikon besser ist_ 

Mit verlaub: Die Aussage ist Quark.

Vor allem nicht in dem Preisbereich in dem sich die EOS700D und die D5200 bewegen.



BTT:
Wenn beim TE schon Nikon(s) im Haushalt sind, dementsprechend auch die Linsen, wäre Nikon das Naheliegenste.
@Homer: Was wären das für Linsen?
Es ist nämlich zu bedenken, dass die kleinen Nikons (D40 / D40x / D60 / D3000er Reihe / D5000er Reihe) nicht bei allen mechanisch aufs Bajonett passend Linsen eine Autofokus-Funktion haben.
Nikon hat bei den kleinen Cams den AF-Antrieb aus dem Kamera-Gehäuse gestrichen. So werden für einen voll funktionierenden AF, Linsen mit integriertem AF-Motor gebraucht.
Bei Nikkoren haben die *AF-S* im Namen, bei Sigma *HSM*, bei Tamron *Built-in Motor*.


Als Entscheidungsgrundlage würde ich, wie schon mehrfach genannt, die Haptik und die Bedienung als Kaufgrundlage nehmen.
Das was einems elbst am besten zusagt


----------



## homer100 (10. September 2013)

der_yappi schrieb:


> _Und ich mal mit nem Fotografen gesprochen, der meinte das Canon auch gut sei, aber Nikon besser ist_
> 
> Mit verlaub: Die Aussage ist Quark.
> 
> ...


 
Das wäre folgende Linse: AF-S DX 18-105 G ED VR + ein paar alte Nikon-Objektive (ca. 20-30 Jahre alt)


----------



## homer100 (10. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @TO: Und dann wenigstens das Namensschema draufhaben. Dann machst du wenigstens den Eindruck, als hättest du dich vorher mit der Materie beschäftigt  .
> 
> Im Grunde ist es schnurz welchen Body du nimmst. Mit beiden sind gute Bilder möglich - vorausgesetzt du beherrscht ihn (für die reine Bildqualität sind abseits von High-ISO eh ausschließlich die Linsen verantwortlich). Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Manchen gefällt das Bedienkonzept einer Canon besser, andere kommen mit der Menüführung und Tastenbelegung von Nikon besser klar. Für mich ist beispielsweise das Canon-Konzept von Anfang an intuitiver gewesen. Bei Nikon schaue ich manchmal immer noch doof wenn ich eine D300s oder so in der Hand habe  . Hast du eventuell die Möglichkeit eine dreistellige Canon und eine D5x00 mal einen Tag über von einem Freund/Bekannten/Familienmitglied auszuleihen und ausführlich spazieren zu tragen?


 
Nein, ich leider niemanden der mir mal eben seine Kamera ausleiht.. bis auf einen Analog-Fotograf   (der kann mir aber auch nicht weiterhelfen...)


----------



## DP455 (10. September 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF1WwPS_MG0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjLK3AHOraQ


'Keine Ahnung, was du bereit bist für den Body hinzulegen und worauf es dir ankommt (Haptik/Verarbeitung/Funktionsumfang etc.). Aber was Canon betrifft, da würde ich mir bei der momentanen Preissituation auch mal die 60D anschauen...​


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. September 2013)

homer100 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verkäuferin im Geschäft hat mir gesagt, dass die Canon etwas schneller ist u.a auch beim Filmen.


Vielleicht sind die Margen bei Canon einfach höher. Bei solchen Aussagen traue ich selten dem Verkaufspersonal.

Ich denke auch, dass sich die Kameras der verschiedenen Hersteller im gleichen Preissegment nur unwesentlich unterscheiden. Auch bei den Objektiven gibt es qualitativ nur unwesentliche Unterschiede. Vergleichbare Optiken sind meist auf etwa dem gleichen Niveau. Auswahl gibt es bei Nikon und Canon inklusive div. Dritthersteller wie Tamron oder Sigma reichlich. Allerdings sind die Spitzengläser bei Canon gegenüber den vergleichbaren von Nikon noch einmal deutlich teurer (z.B. 70-200 /2.8 oder 24-70 /2.8). Dafür haben die denn bei Canon einen roten Ring an der Optik und in der Signatur darf ein fettes rotes "L" stehen. Finde ich persönlich etwas prollig. Bei Nikon sind einfach alle Optiken gut, da brauchts kein "L". 

Da du dir auch mal Gläser ausleihen kannst, würde ich zu Nikon raten. Letztendlich finde ich aber, sind die Bedienung und das Anfassgefühl für die Herstellerauswahl entscheidend. Was nützt die tollste Kamera, wenn sie nur umständlich zu bedienen ist und schlecht in der Hand liegt. 

Ich würde dir eine D7000 empfehlen. Neu ist sie nur wenig teurer als die 5200 und auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ist sie oft günstig zu finden, da viele zur 7100 wechseln. Vorteile gegenüber der 5200 sind das vorhandene Schulterdisplay, ein 2. Einstellrad (eines für die Blende eines für die Zeit), mehr Direktzugriffe (kein umständliches Gehangel durch das Menü) usw. Insgesamt die deutlich besser ausgestattete Kamera.


----------



## KonterSchock (10. September 2013)

Das slr Kamera tehma ist schon kein leichtes. 

@schrauberopi
Warum Wechsel die meisten zu 7100?

Was soll der rote Ring an den canon objektiven bedeuten? 

"Leute nimmst mir nicht übel, bin auch ein Anfänger"


----------



## Uziflator (10. September 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Warum Wechsel die meisten zu 7100?
> 
> Was soll der rote Ring an den canon objektiven bedeuten?


Weil viele einfach immer die neuste haben wolllen.

Der rote Rote Ring bedeutet das es teure" L" Objektive sind.


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. September 2013)

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass die meisten wechseln, nur viele. 

Die 7100 ist das Nachfolgemodell der D7000. Sie ist das derzeitige Spitzenmodell bei Nikonkameras mit Sensor im DX-Format (Cropsensor=etwas kleiner als Vollformat -FX). Das Autofokusmodul legt gegenüber dem der D7000 noch einmal ein Schippe drauf. Es ist auch in meiner D300s verbaut (auch in der D4 und D800) und gehört zum Besten überhaupt. Der AF der D7000 kann da nicht ganz mithalten  schlecht ist er jedoch mit Sicherheit nicht (ich habe auch eine D7000 und kann daher direkt vergleichen). Der Sensor ist etwas moderner und rauscht noch etwas weniger bei High-ISO als der der D7000, obwohl diese da schon relativ gut ist. Die Auflösung der 7100 ist auch noch etwas höher.

Die D7100 ist sicher eine tolle Kamera und durchaus empfehlenswert. Allerdings wird man sie kaum für den Preis einer D5200 oder D7000 bekommen.



			
				Uziflator schrieb:
			
		

> Der rote Rote Ring bedeutet das es teure" L" Objektive sind.


Die Kamera ist auch immer so zu tragen, dass man den Ring möglichst aus 20m Entfernung sieht.


----------



## EvilMonk (11. September 2013)

Also erstmal, vergiss die 700D mal schön wieder, die ist eine der größten Schweinereien der jüngeren Geschichte. (es ist zu 99,95% eine 650D, die wiederum zu 98% eine 600D ist, die wiederum der 550D nur den Klappscreen voraus hat).
 Wenn du ein STM-Objektiv zum filmen nutzen willst (das 40mm 2.8 Pancake würde sich hier anbieten) nimm die 650D, ansonsten die 600D und ich garantiere dir, dass du keinen Unterschied merken wirst. Steck jeden übrigen Euro direkt in die Linsen.
 Ein Tamron 17-50 VC kostet ca. 350€ und ist schonmal ein großer Fortschritt gegenüber beiden Kitobjektiven (egal ob jetzt Canon oder Nikon, gibts für beides). Gerade wenn du Anfänger bist ist der Body echt ziemlich wayne. An beide Bedienkonzepte gewöhnst du dich und die Ökosysteme sind auch nahezu gleichwertig.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2013)

Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Die Kamera ist auch immer so zu tragen, dass man den Ring möglichst aus 20m Entfernung sieht.


 
Naja, das kommt immer auf den jeweiligen Fotografen an und inwiefern sein Ego durch solche Symbole gestärkt werden muss...  Ich habe mein 70-200L gerne gegens Sigma eingetauscht, es hat sich gelohnt (+Brennweite), das 24-105L gibt es bei mir allerdings auch noch als Ergänzung auf Konzerten für den Bereich unter dem 120-300. Aber nur, weils vonner Brennweite her auf größeren Bühnen besser passt als das 18-35. Würde es auch als stinknormales "schwarzes" Objektiv nehmen - leider hat das 28-135 f5.6 am langen Ende und nicht f4 wie das 24-105L...


----------



## DP455 (11. September 2013)

Die 650D zu "98%" eine 600D? Eher nicht...



> Mit der EOS 650D macht Canon eigentlich alles richtig. Sie  bietet gegenüber dem Vorgänger eine gesteigerte Serienbildleistung und  mehr Kreuzsensoren, weiss jedoch auch durch den neuen Touchscreen und  einen kontinuierlichen Autofokus im Livebild und laufenden Video  wirklich zu gefallen. Letzteres kann man aber nur geniessen, wenn man  sich gleich auch das Canon 18-135 STM-Objektiv zulegt. Dann ist der Autofokus relativ flott und Betriebgeräusche sind so gut wie unhörbar...


Quelle: Traumflieger.de

Insofern, was für die 700D im Vergleich zu ihrem Vorgänger gilt, gilt für die 650D nicht. Da die 700D aber auch nicht teurer als die 650D (Body-Preise) ist, ist die Verarsche meines Erachtens auch nicht so gravierend. Einem ambitionierten Einsteiger, der eine DSLR-Objektiv-Kombi sucht, würde ich, was Canon angeht, die 650D im Kit mit dem 18-135 IS STM Objektiv @ ~800€ empfehlen, immer vorausgesetzt natürlich, die Kamera liegt ihm gut in der Hand. Der AF dieser Linse ist nicht nur ziemlich schnell und treffsicher, sondern die Bildqualität auch brennweiten- und blendenübergreifend überraschend gut. Wer da Zweifel haben sollte, kann ja mal die Suchmaschine anwerfen. Diese Optik braucht keinen Quervergleich mit ähnlich teureren und (vermeintlich) lichtstärkeren Optiken zu scheuen. Zudem deckt man mit einer solchen Linse mit ~29mm - 216mm auch einen Brennweitenbereich ab, der dem ambitionierten Einsteiger gerade am Anfang sehr viel Spielraum zum Ausprobieren und Lernen lässt. Das oft genannte 17-50er 2,8er Tamron hatte ich lange Zeit selbst in Benutzung. Wirklich überzeugen konnte mich die Linse aber letzten Endes nicht. Das liegt zum einen am Autofokus, der a) nicht der schnellste und b) gerade bei ungünstigen Lichtbedingungen (und das kann beim Tamron schon bei Tageslicht ein Zimmer auf Schattenseite sein) alles andere als treffsicher ist. Aber was viel entscheidender ist, die 2.8er Offenblende ist beim Tamron im Gegensatz zu der auch genannten 40 2,8er STM Festbrennweite de facto eine Illusion. Um gute (scharfe) Ergebnisse zu bekommen, musste ich (wie viele andere auch) bei meinem Exemplar schon einmal abblenden, um sehr gute zu bekommen sogar zweimal. Dem Tamron vorziehen würde ich da mittlerweile eher das 17-70 2.8-4 OS HSM Contemporary von Sigma, das nicht nur den schnelleren, leiseren und treffsicheren Autofokus besitzt, nach oben hin 20mm mehr Brennweite, sondern mit seiner Naheinstellgrenze von nur 22cm auch makrotauglicher ist...
​


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. September 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du bereit bist für den Body hinzulegen und worauf es dir ankommt (Haptik/Verarbeitung/Funktionsumfang etc.). Aber was Canon betrifft, da würde ich mir bei der momentanen Preissituation auch mal die 60D anschauen...


 ...was für mich gleich die frage aufwirft, ob es unbedingt canon bzw. nikon sein muß. Wieso nicht sony oder pentax? Gerade die neue pentax K-500 halte ich sehr gut für einsteiger geeignet. (preislich) Zudem bekommt man recht gute kit-objektive dazu, die griffigkeit finde ich besser als bei nikon (hatte jetzt erst auf der ifa ein paar bis zur d800 in der hand) und es hat nicht 1000 knöpfe an der kamera. (übertrieben gesagt )
Das einzige manko, finde ich, ist der recht laute AF-antrieb bei pentax. (der in der kamera) Draußen stört das allerdings nicht und für drinnen benötigt man früher oder später sowieso was lichtstärkeres als das kit. (am besten mit antrieb im objektiv)


----------



## DP455 (11. September 2013)

Also ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es eine Canon oder Nikon sein *muss*. Aber letztlich sind das halt die beiden Kamerahersteller, mit denen die allermeisten (hier) ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Und da ist es naheliegend, dass gerade diese Kameras dann auch empfohlen werden...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. September 2013)

DP455 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es eine Canon oder Nikon sein *muss*.


Das sollte jetzt nicht unbedingt auf deine aussage bezogen sein (du hast ja das "blickfeld" richtung 60D erweitert), sondern war eher allgemein in den raum geworfen.


> Aber letztlich sind das halt die beiden Kamerahersteller, mit denen die allermeisten (hier) ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben. Und da ist es naheliegend, dass gerade diese Kameras dann auch empfohlen werden...


 Naja, pentaxianer sind nicht übermäßig viele und halten sich meist zurück.  Zudem wird der hersteller gerne übersehen. (und ich weiß nicht warum) Dafür gibt es, in meinen augen, allerdings keinen grund und ich kann aus eigener erfahrung sagen, das ich mit meiner K-30 sehr gut und sehr schnell zurecht gekommen bin. Außerdem bietet pentax ein paar features wie ein abgedichtetes gehäuse und manuelle AF-justierung an der kamera (für mehrere objektive merkt sie sich das), was bei anderen meist den hochpreisigen modellen vorbehalten ist. Dabei find ich die AF-justierung richtig praktisch, da man so nicht immer gleich die kamera und das objektiv einschicken muß, wenn der AF mal nicht 100%ig hin haut. Dazu kommt dann noch die intuitive bedinung+ 2 wählräder und dafür war schon meine K-30 recht günstig.


----------



## DP455 (11. September 2013)

AF-feinjustieren kannst du, soweit mir bekannt ist, bei Canon mit der 50D aufwärts und bei Nikon mit der D7000 aufwärts. Ansonsten lassen sich neuere Sigma-Objektive auch über einen USB-Dock (~50€) justieren...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. September 2013)

Laut der aktuellen fototest wird wohl die d7000 und die 60d (nachfolger der 50d?) zwei klassen höher als eine k-500 (funktionsumfang wie k-50-> nachfolger der k-30) und eine höher wie meine K-30 bzw. K-50 angesiedelt.
Preislich hab ich gerade gesehen, das man für den preis eines d7000-body`s schon eine K-30 mit 2 kit-objektiven bekommt. (18-55 und 50-200) Die user-einschätzungen zu den linsen bekommst du hier und bilder glaube von hideout. (der hat glaube eine K-30 und knipst mit den kit-linsen)
Edit:
Ich selber benutze lieber die alten, analogen schiebe-zooms und für drinnen meine letzte anschaffung ein pentax DA 16-50 2.8 .


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2013)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> 60d (nachfolger der 50d?)


 
60D ist was "eigenes"... 50D -> 7D


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. September 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es schnurz welchen Body du nimmst. Mit beiden sind gute Bilder möglich - vorausgesetzt du beherrscht ihn (für die reine Bildqualität sind abseits von High-ISO eh ausschließlich die Linsen verantwortlich). Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Manchen gefällt das Bedienkonzept einer Canon besser, andere kommen mit der Menüführung und Tastenbelegung von Nikon besser klar. Für mich ist beispielsweise das Canon-Konzept von Anfang an intuitiver gewesen. Bei Nikon schaue ich manchmal immer noch doof wenn ich eine D300s oder so in der Hand habe  .


 

Eben. Hauptsächlich unterscheidet sich da immer noch das "Handling".

Mir persönlich gefällt da Nikon um Welten besser. 
Aber wie gesagt, ist geschmackssache... Vllt ist ja auch was "größeres" alá D7000 einen Blick wert


----------

